
Tesla Adds Netflix, YouTube Streaming to In-Car Content - Ajs1
https://www.geek.com/tech/tesla-adds-netflix-youtube-streaming-to-in-car-content-1797820/
======
java-man
Given their limited resources (in any company), I wish they would spend their
effort elsewhere: improve battery, body, errm... security.

(Although I do admit that there is a non-zero probability that these efforts
are not mutually exclusive).

